# rbp fry



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

here is four pics of my 9 week old fry.......... there are 8 in a 33gal i will have to bring some to the lfs a.s.a.p as they are very quickly starting to out grow the tank







i will keep this one to heal up nice hopefully they don't finish him off. i don't have a hospital tank. andsalt is already in the tank.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

ouch :sad:

man, you P's grow fast, sh*t!


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

They shouldn´t eat him!! Try to keep your babys always well fed , (it lowers agression), they have a really powerful regeneration power, 2 or 3 weeks and not even a scar will be noticed!!


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

damn those fuckers grew quick







theyre allready little badasses.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add salt to help the healing process, turn the temp down a few degrees and feed more


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Salt or half a teaspoon of Melfix for your frys in a 30 gal should do the trick. Turn temp down for less aggression, but turn temp up to boost healing.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks guys for th info







can't really put in anymore salt as i put salt in every water change. the temp is at 81 i could probably turn it down a couple







but should i wait for it to heal first?

i feed them twice a day lots of shrimp









thanks guys


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would lower the temp to 78 and can you post these pics in the pics of sick fish thread please?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

owwwwwwwwthats smart


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is a different fry the other one and another one have a chunk taken out of top.


----------

